# Salt Dogg SHPE1500 Spread Pattern



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay, so as a previous thread said I got a new salt dog SHPE1500 this season, it got a work out last night, ended up putting 15 ton thru it in 8 hrs. But I noticed the spread pattern sucked. I tried adjusting the plastic shroud, different spinner and auger speeds still the same result a 3-4' wide path of melted snow but thats it, anybody have any suggestions or experience with the new plastic shrouds on the spinner?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Grasshackers;1939656 said:


> Okay, so as a previous thread said I got a new salt dog SHPE1500 this season, it got a work out last night, ended up putting 15 ton thru it in 8 hrs. But I noticed the spread pattern sucked. I tried adjusting the plastic shroud, different spinner and auger speeds still the same result a 3-4' wide path of melted snow but thats it, anybody have any suggestions or experience with the new plastic shrouds on the spinner?


I removed the shroud and built a deflector for mine. It cured the path of salt but expect it to favor spreading to the drivers side.


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, I was considering removing it and building a deflector for it. Ill probably try that.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Heard lots of complaints about the new shrouds. A lot of guys are taking them off. I've got the older style. They do spread heavy to the driver's side, but that's something you can work around and not a big deal.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I hear backing into a pole helps with the spread pattern. Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've got a new one in Athens, was new for the storm yesterday. After the first lot they tore the plastic shield off and fixed 95% of the issues. I guess they're going to build a deflector like what's on the old ones.


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

We moved the spinner up on the shaft (it was on the lower hole) and adjusted the shield. Seemed to throw better. Gonna try it out next storm, hopefully run another 15 ton thru it. Next step is to remove the shield and make a metal one, like the old style.


----------



## Grasshackers (Jan 31, 2014)

kimber750;1939931 said:


> I hear backing into a pole helps with the spread pattern. Thumbs Up


Haha I bet it does, I would kick myself if i did that. Thats why I mounted a camera to the back of the spreader.


----------

